# 2013 Cruze info - new features



## StoneCrab (Sep 14, 2011)

http://www.gmfleet.com/pdf/Car-and-Truck-Guide.pdf

Check page 17. New features include rear camera and MyLink system. Also new colors listed on page 18. No mention of the diesel option.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Great doc.! Thanks for the link. I like the Enhanced Safety Package, includes Rear Park Assist, Rear Cross-
Traffic Alert and Side Blind Zone Alert. Lookng forward to pricing.


----------



## Eiolon (Feb 29, 2012)

Blind zone alert would be nice to have. I find lots of them on the Cruze compared to my previous vehicle. Could be that I downsized from mid-sedan to compact though.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

StoneCrab said:


> http://www.gmfleet.com/pdf/Car-and-Truck-Guide.pdf
> 
> Check page 17. New features include rear camera and MyLink system. Also new colors listed on page 18. No mention of the diesel option.



From the link information can anybody definitively tell if the 1LT Cruzes are getting the touch screen like all the other non LS cruzes, either standard or optional or are we still stuck with the ugly Atari radio?! What exactly does this mean?: (SiriusXM Radio with 3-month trial (fleet delete available on LS and 1LT when equipped with UYE radio). What does UYE mean? And what exactly is this saying?: (fleet delete is available on LS models only. Onstar is N/A on 1FL models). Are the 1LT cruzes the 1FL models now? and are we not getting onstar? That would seem stupid and really messed up not to give 1LT owners onstar!


----------



## Disbeliever (Dec 31, 2010)

StoneCrab said:


> http://www.gmfleet.com/pdf/Car-and-Truck-Guide.pdf
> 
> Check page 17. New features include rear camera and MyLink system. Also new colors listed on page 18. No mention of the diesel option.


None of these features on the poorly specified Euro Cruze which I can not recommend and may disappear from UK due to poor sales and abysmal marketing by CHEVROLET UK I have the 2litre Diesel auto LT for past two years and due to poor fuel consumption I only get 27.8 mpg will not be buying another one. No Day Notice Lights, No tire pressure monitor, No powered foldback door mirrors No Watts Z Link suspension , poor ride,poor quality windscreen, No space saver wheel on latest Hatchback, only 6 Airbags etc.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Can anybody answer my question? Or maybe I should just call GM/Chevy and ask them.


----------



## mr_raider (Aug 13, 2011)

StoneCrab said:


> http://www.gmfleet.com/pdf/Car-and-Truck-Guide.pdf
> 
> Check page 17. New features include rear camera and MyLink system. Also new colors listed on page 18. No mention of the diesel option.


Thanks. This is the first official confirmation of the Verano Turbo I've seen. That or the ATS.... Decisions, decisions...


----------



## jfischer (Sep 17, 2011)

My guess is 1FL is the Fleet model. I just rented one that looked like a 1LT (had the 1.4T) but had no Onstar and no XM Radio. Pretty bare bones.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

jfischer said:


> My guess is 1FL is the Fleet model. I just rented one that looked like a 1LT (had the 1.4T) but had no Onstar and no XM Radio. Pretty bare bones.


So do they usually release the fleet models for sale or is that just a rental thing where they dont come with the goodies like Onstar and XM radio?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> So do they usually release the fleet models for sale or is that just a rental thing where they dont come with the goodies like Onstar and XM radio?


The only time I've seen fleet models on a lot is when they are being sold at the end of their lease, usually with about 25K miles on the clock. To get one new, I believe you have to know or be affiliated with the company doing the fleet purchase. That is, you can't go to a dealership and order one fleet model. You can ask a dealer, but I'm pretty sure that's the way it works.


----------



## jrrsmith18 (Apr 3, 2011)

did they do away with the 1.8L? its not under the mechanical section


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

jrrsmith18 said:


> did they do away with the *1.8L*? its not under the mechanical section


...no, it's still the *standard* engine for the LS model.

...notice the wording in the "*EFFICIENT FEATURES*" blurb on page 18:

_• Standard 4-cyclinder engine
• ...
• ...
• Available 4-cylinder turbocharged engine
_


----------



## jrrsmith18 (Apr 3, 2011)

okay, didn't see that part. would be nice if all trims got the turbo lol


----------



## StoneCrab (Sep 14, 2011)

jrrsmith18 said:


> okay, didn't see that part. would be nice if all trims got the turbo lol


Yeah, but I think it is interesting that GM thinks the turbo motor is up to fleet duty - rentals, etc. Those cars get used hard and often don't even get an oil change.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

FYI -- the 2011 FL (fleet) model Cruzes had 1.4LT engines, not the 1.8L engine.


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

StoneCrab said:


> Check page 17. New features include rear camera and MyLink system. Also new colors listed on page 18. No mention of the diesel option.


No mention of the 1.8 either. Hmmmm.


----------



## Coolnate32 (May 15, 2011)

I've had a 1.4 2LT Cruze, my friend has a 1.4 1LT Cruze, and I just got a 1.8 LS and there really isn't much difference. I drive 90% Highway and both of mine have averaged 31 MPG. Both of them have the same transmission issues. But I don't really see a reason to axe the 1.8. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Anybody heard anything new or exciting lately about the 2013 Cruzes? When will you start being able to build one online?


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

StoneCrab said:


> http://www.gmfleet.com/pdf/Car-and-Truck-Guide.pdf
> 
> Check page 17. New features include rear camera and MyLink system. Also new colors listed on page 18. No mention of the diesel option.


I wouldn't personally put much stock into this Guide since it is aimed at Fleet & Commercial sales... I'm not saying that the rear camera & MyLink won't available in the 2013's, but in my opinion everything else is pure speculation.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

TechCruzer said:


> I wouldn't personally put much stock into this Guide since it is aimed at Fleet & Commercial sales... I'm not saying that the rear camera & MyLink won't available in the 2013's, but in my opinion everything else is pure speculation.


Im truly hoping the 1LT models get all the new electronic updates, especially the 7in color touch screen with chevy mylink!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Suppose if I could round up 30 bucks, could add a 170 degree IR rear camera to my 2012 2LT. Or trade it up for a 2013 when they come out. Latter would make my dealer very very happy.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

2013 Sonic RS. Im curious to see how that looks.. I wonder if they're gonna go with the Z-Spec concept look, minus the wheels probably.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

You think chevy will put some really good deals on the 2012 Cruzes before the 2013 Cruzes hit the lots? Either way, with all the supposed updates electronically to this car, I think ill wait


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

does anybody know if they chevy link that the cruzes will get, also come with navigation as well as the XM weather and traffic? I hope so!


----------



## TwelveCruze (Nov 24, 2011)

TechCruzer said:


> I wouldn't personally put much stock into this Guide since it is aimed at Fleet & Commercial sales... I'm not saying that the rear camera & MyLink won't available in the 2013's, but in my opinion everything else is pure speculation.


I hope you're right. I was hoping that my color would be a 2012 only.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

TwelveCruze said:


> I hope you're right. I was hoping that my color would be a 2012 only.


What color do you have?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I called Chevy/GM today to see if I could get any inside scoop or more like some confirmation on the 2013 Chevy Cruzes, specifically if the 2013 1LT Cruzes will have the 7in color touch Chevy Mylink, back up camera, and blind side zone alert optional if not standard. I also tried to ask if the Mylink will also have the navigation and XM's weather and traffic options. I was told that they didn't have any information on the 2013 Cruzes. I find that really hard to believe but didnt press the issue. She said if i called back in a couple of months, they would have some information. Well, **** I hope they would, because by then the **** cars will almost be on the lot and I could go get the information off the internet. Dumb bitch! Any way, she was able to tell me that I guess the start up/ assembling date for the 2013 Cruzes will be on Aug 6th, 2012 and that they should start hitting dealers' lots 8-12 wekks after that! So as of right now, thats all I got.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...you can probably assume _"...30-days *prior* to Aug 6th, 2012..." _as a most probable date that GM will begin accepting 2013 Cruze orders, although the GM dealerships *may* get their "sales-pitch" information a _couple_ weeks sooner.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...you can probably assume _"...30-days *prior* to Aug 6th, 2012..." _as a most probable date that GM will begin accepting 2013 Cruze orders, although the GM dealerships *may* get their "sales-pitch" information a _couple_ weeks sooner.


Got cha. Thanks


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...this article says "...coming in *June*...": Car trials: Facelifted Chevrolet Cruze coming this June

...coming to _*India*_ (wink,wink).


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

Here's my wishlist for 2013 Cruzes:

1) Antifreeze that stays inside the cooling system so driver/passangers no longer smell it.

That's all


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

dby2011 said:


> Here's my wishlist for 2013 Cruzes:
> 
> 1) Antifreeze that stays inside the cooling system so driver/passangers no longer smell it.
> 
> That's all


...What? You don't like GM's choice of _"...in-car..." _*cologne *(wink,wink)?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

These links might be helpful for anyone thinking of purchasing a 2013 Chevy Cruze....

2013 Chevrolet Cruze Colors

2013 Chevrolet Cruze Colors, 2013 Chevrolet Cruze Paint Colors | Autobytel.com

New 2013 Chevrolet Cruze Invoice Price & Chevrolet Cruze Reviews

New Chevrolet Cruze Price Quote


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I doubt it, but I wonder if Chevy will be adding the middle headrest back to the 2013 Cruzes now that the rear view camera is optional?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> I doubt it, but I wonder if Chevy will be adding the middle headrest back to the 2013 Cruzes now that the rear view camera is optional?




Starks8,
The 2013 Cruze will have the following rear seat: Rear 60/40 split-folding with adjustable head restraints on outboard positions. I hope this answers your question!!  If you have any other questions I'm always here to help! 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Billy Baldone (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey Stacy I am getting the navi unit, does that one play movies from my smart phone?


----------



## Billy Baldone (Jul 2, 2012)

I ordered mine already. Mylink is standard on 2lt and LTZ. The camera and alert is part of a separate package called 2lt convenience pkg. I don't know if you can order up from the 1LT for those options as I ordered a 2 LT stick with RS and navi.

This was supposed to be a quote for Starks8


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey Billy, not sure if you are saying that you're not sure if the 1LT's can get the nav, backup camera, mylink and such with it. The answer is yes though. Believe me I've been checking into it forever now. All the new safety and electronic updates that are either standard or optional on the 2lt's and ltz's are all optional for the 1LT's.


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

Is this what the USA 2013 Cruze will look like with my link?
2012 Chevrolet Cruze Wagon: First Drive Photo Gallery - Autoblog


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

Good info.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

dby2011 said:


> Is this what the USA 2013 Cruze will look like with my link?
> 2012 Chevrolet Cruze Wagon: First Drive Photo Gallery - Autoblog


I don't think so. At least I hope not. I think it'll be the same 7"in color touch screen that the cruzes get now and the mylink set up like what in the malibus and stuff.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Ugh! Why would they do that to the center console?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Mick said:


> Ugh! Why would they do that to the center console?


Hahaha, I know right! Im pretty sure this is the design for the 2013 cruzes overseas and stuff. Hope they don't bring that design over here for the 2014 Cruzes!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Billy Baldone said:


> Hey Stacy I am getting the navi unit, does that one play movies from my smart phone?




Billy Baldone,
I am sorry but you are not able to play videos on the MyLink audio system. The Chevrolet MyLink includes Bluetooth streaming audio for music and select phones; voice recognition for phone, music and radio; Pandora and Stitcher smartphone compatible; Gracenote (Playlist+, Album Art); software updatable for radio software and Gracenote database. I hope this helps. If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

dby2011 said:


> Here's my wishlist for 2013 Cruzes:
> 
> 1) Antifreeze that stays inside the cooling system so driver/passangers no longer smell it.
> 
> That's all


The 2012 Ls models already had this option lol

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## eagleco (May 3, 2011)

mr_raider said:


> Thanks. This is the first official confirmation of the Verano Turbo I've seen. That or the ATS.... Decisions, decisions...



If I could afford the ATS, it would be a no brainer for me. RWD over FWD.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

2013 Cruzes have started production today sweet!!!!!!!


----------



## brentjk1 (Jul 19, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> 2013 Cruzes have started production today sweet!!!!!!!


Indeed my cars are now queued for production, unfortunately the actual tracking isn't as real time as it once was. Chevytracking is manually updating as their auto update isn't working, so I have no way of knowing when my car is actually finished unless I harass my dealer every couple days for updates :angry:


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

brentjk1 said:


> Indeed my cars are now queued for production, unfortunately the actual tracking isn't as real time as it once was. Chevytracking is manually updating as their auto update isn't working, so I have no way of knowing when my car is actually finished unless I harass my dealer every couple days for updates :angry:


On the two your debating about what colors are they and which one are you wanting more.


----------

